# Metcalf Motor Coasters



## Bob Flett (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi. all
As you've probably seen from my previous posts, I an doing some research on the aforementioned company during its hey day in the late fifties, sixties and into the early seventies.
If anyone has any stories, amusing or otherwise, best/worst ships, any 'characters', good skippers etc
Any information especially about the ships I would be most grateful for.
Kind regards
Bob


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Bob Flett said:


> Hi. all
> As you've probably seen from my previous posts, I an doing some research on the aforementioned company during its hey day in the late fifties, sixties and into the early seventies.
> If anyone has any stories, amusing or otherwise, best/worst ships, any 'characters', good skippers etc
> Any information especially about the ships I would be most grateful for.
> ...


Bob,

I have researched the fleet as part of a forthcoming book (not authored by myself but by a consortium)on a larger group which swallowed Metcalf among many others.

If there are any specific queries please send me a private message.

Bill


----------



## TJBELL (Mar 21, 2012)

*Thomas John Watson Bell*

Hi

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about my grandfather Thomas John Watson Bell who I believe was a senior officer with the Metcalf Line in 50's and 60's? I'm trying to piece together some family history so would be great if I could find anything out about him and the company.

Regards,

Richard Bell


----------



## Bob Flett (Mar 26, 2009)

BillH said:


> Bob,
> 
> I have researched the fleet as part of a forthcoming book (not authored by myself but by a consortium)on a larger group which swallowed Metcalf among many others.
> 
> ...


Bill
did you book ever get published ? I would be keen to acquire a copy, can you advise me where I can purchase it please.
thank you 
Bob


----------

